# Blizzard RE 10 66 L: Who knows more ?



## Caol (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I am betting on the a.m. MTD snowthower with caterpillar drive, but i coluld'nt
find anywhere any further information . I only know it has a Tecumseh 10 HP engine and it's quite old (approx. 1995). 
Do you "MTD-professionals" know more about it ?

Thanks for your help and best regards from Switzerland,

Caol


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Caol. Glad to have you join us.

I'm not familiar with your particular snowblower, but I know MTD customer service has always been helpful to me in finding information on older equipment of theirs I've had. You can usually find owner's manuals and parts lists online at their web site. It does require the model and serial number to do a search. Since yours is a European model, maybe MTD Europe has a similar sort of service.

I did find this, which seems to be pretty generic, and I don't know what years it covers.

http://www.mtdeurope.com/docs/Manuals/769-02539E/EN.pdf

You should be able to find the manual to your Tecumseh in here somewhere.

CPD Online | Dealer Resources

Hope that helps a bit, let us know how things go.


----------



## Caol (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello bwdbrn1 !

Thanks for the helpful links. It's not exactly "my" machine but quite similar.
As soon as i have the serial-number I may be able to get the exact production year to get any further information.

As it's a used machine the tread depth of the caterpillar drive is 'only' about
1/2 inch / approx. 10 mm. 
Will it get enough grip to work with it or do i have to replace them soon ?

Thanks,

Greetings, Caol


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That sounds about like the tread on my 1999 Honda HS622, and the traction has always been fine under the conditions around here in N/W Illinois.  I think I'd try it out first, and unless there is some obvious problems, like the rubber is cracked or spilt, I'd stick with what's on there before going to the expense of replacing them.


----------

